# Auto Shop being for real with me?



## Bvolkens (Apr 27, 2015)

So I drive 2013 Cruze and bought a set of Styluz m542. And as the shop was putting them on for me the rear wheels went on perfectly and looked dope. But as they tried putting on the front they were saying the calipers or wheel hub were making the wheels not flush or balanced... something along those lines. That a wheel spacer is needed. The website I got them from never said there should be any issues so what's up? Cuz it's a front wheel drive car I need a new hub centric or spacer only in the front?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like you have the wrong offset wheels??


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

On their website it says they offer 35 and 38 offset. I think the cruze takes 38-42. Do you know which you have?


----------



## Bvolkens (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah they are 38 off set so they should be good right


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Bvolkens said:


> Yeah they are 38 off set so they should be good right


What size are they? Full specs?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What model of Cruze? I vaguely recall that there were different sized front brake rotors and calipers based on model (I could be wrong, so someone correct me). Of course the rears could be drums or disks and sized differently. Offset, or backset, could be an issue.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> What model of Cruze? I vaguely recall that there were different sized front brake rotors and calipers based on model (I could be wrong, so someone correct me). Of course the rears could be drums or disks and sized differently. Offset, or backset, could be an issue.


Only the diesel in NA has different stud spacing and brakes. The 1.6T in Australia uses the diesel size wheels and brakes.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Only the diesel in NA has different stud spacing and brakes. The 1.6T in Australia uses the diesel size wheels and brakes.


Was referring to rotor diameter and caliper size amongst the different gas models.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Was referring to rotor diameter and caliper size amongst the different gas models.


All the same with the gas US models as Aussie posted


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Was referring to rotor diameter and caliper size amongst the different gas models.


All the gas models use the same front brakes as far as I can tell. Some have drum brakes on the rear and that is the only difference. The Diesel and the Australian 1.6T use bigger brakes and that is why the different stud spacing.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for clearing up the front rotor size question. Found my confusion source. It's Civics that have different sized front rotors based on model. I compared so many things, I lost track of what was what. My apologies. Back to the question at hand.


----------

